# iPhone 7+ Question



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Exams coming up! My daughter hates to read, but is excellent remembering speeches or talks. 
Is there any way she can photo a page from a book and then the iPhone to read it back?

I have tried to forward pics to notes, messages and email, but could not get speak button to work. 
Any suggestions? 
Thanks.


----------



## Chris (Mar 26, 2015)

Unfortunately the ability to take a picture and read what it says is not an easy feat. 
It would be much easier to find ebooks, or such on the topic you're looking for. Amazon has an subscription for audible.com that has a lot of books.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

A photo is a picture, very hard to impossible for a computer to read a picture, you need a document (e-book or something like that).


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

Can she scan with a cheap printer the pages and save as a pdf, load or email to phone It will read a pdf.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

flewism said:


> Can she scan with a cheap printer the pages and save as a pdf, load or email to phone It will read a pdf.


What phone program will read a .pdf?


----------



## Chris (Mar 26, 2015)

Only if it's a text based pdf will any program read...a image pdf will not be read. It can't.


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks! Y’all are the best! 
Found an app called CamScan. (free) Think it will work. It does convert to a pdf. A lot of time consuming, but worth it.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Chris said:


> Only if it's a text based pdf will any program read...a image pdf will not be read. It can't.


By definition a .pdf is an image.


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

Here, one of many;
*vBookz PDF Voice Reader*

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vbookz-pdf-voice-reader/id489447533?mt=8


----------

